# I dyno 574 wheel hp!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Due to my very poor results in the 1/4 mile when doing testing for SCC ([email protected] 118 mph) I have gone back to the drawing board to try to figure out whats wrong with project Z.

I was figuring that the more open nose of the JDM front end was causing air to blow sideways accross the filters of my JWT Twin POP disrupting the MAF reading at high speeds causing the car to nose over and run dead rich. I could feel the power sag at over 90 mph.

So I built a carbon fiber airbox that shields the Twin POP from errant breezes and water. Glenn Nakata has a prototype if any of you want to see it. This airbox also stops the stalling you get when you push in the clutch of a POP equipped car while moving. With my airbox, you can remove the plastic shield that blocks the radiator air entirely for better cooling as well.

I also reduced my water jet size down to 0.7mm jets and advanced my timing from my previous conservative 13 degrees to 16 degrees.

The results, 574.2 hp and 549.1 ft/lbs of torque to the wheels at 24 psi. I am getting pretty close to Zoe the HP king with a lot more torque and a broader powerband.

I am pretty happy with the 14 hp gain just from some simple tweaks! The funny thing is I had to dyno because its so hard to tell seat of the pants if your tuning is actualy helping because a little more of oh god fast is hard to tell from just oh god fast!

Next step, more efficent ball bearing turbos, more boost and new cams. 600 wheel hp here I come!

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice, congrats.
Queston though. If the air blowing sideways across your filters was a problem, what about CAI's on Sentra's? IIRC the HS CAI mounts the filter in a vertical position behind the fog light opening. It would have the same thing happen to it.
I take it this causes a "Blow across a staw in a cup"( tired,cant remember hte tech term, doh!) effect. Is a 4 cyl with just the baisic bolt-ons gonna be as finiky as your motor? Would one of those WAI heat shields place in-front of the filter stop this from happening?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Very nice, congrats.
> Queston though. If the air blowing sideways across your filters was a problem, what about CAI's on Sentra's? IIRC the HS CAI mounts the filter in a vertical position behind the fog light opening. It would have the same thing happen to it.
> I take it this causes a "Blow across a staw in a cup"( tired,cant remember hte tech term, doh!) effect. Is a 4 cyl with just the baisic bolt-ons gonna be as finiky as your motor? Would one of those WAI heat shields place in-front of the filter stop this from happening? *


On the CAI, the MAF is back a bit from the filter which allows the airflow to get all nice and non turbulent again. On the Z the MAF is right next to the filter so any bit of turbulance will mess up the readings.

Mike


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

What was the previous torque #'s? Was the car dynoed @ 13 degrees timing when it put down 560hp's (14hp's less than the current 574)? Good #'s over all!!

-Mario


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *What was the previous torque #'s? Was the car dynoed @ 13 degrees timing when it put down 560hp's (14hp's less than the current 574)? Good #'s over all!!
> 
> -Mario *


547 ft/lbs of torque.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike,
I was reading the SR20DEforum today and found this disscusion:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26568&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

Lots of these guys are claiming more power with a WAI(butt dyno mostly). I found a couple of posts interesting and though about what I asked you here.

kpw97
I have always been in favor of the Pop charger with some sort of 2.5" mandrel tubing from the TB to the MAF to help with flow. Sure the CAI does better in dyno testing. But, one thing it does not show is the flow of air when the car is actually moving. In that case, the difference in air temperature will virtually become null. And, since the POP has less bends to disturb optimal flow conditions, it may actually prove to be better.

SchmottySE-99
I was thinking about this myself.
when the car is standing still on the dyno, the air is pretty constant. I've seen some people putting fans in front for the intercoolers and stuff, but can those really blow at 40-80 mph?
at that speed I'd think there'd would be some sort of pressure change. maybe even a suction pulling air away from the filter 

What do you think? I think their testing methods are not consistant or accurate enough to prove conclusive, *BUT* it has got me thinking that maybe there is something to all off this Dyno vs. On road intake performance differences.
I am gonna shoot over to the NA section a make a post and see what I come up with since I am soon to get a HS CAI.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike,
> I was reading the SR20DEforum today and found this disscusion:
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26568&perpage=40&pagenumber=1
> 
> ...


A properly designed CAI is best.

Mike


----------



## volfan98 (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Mike,
I have always wondered why you did not try the standard Greddy TD06 route? I'd love to see how your power stacks up to Fred's (good2zya) and Zee's with the same turbos. Of course I think Zee has TD06-18g's now. 

Matt


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

volfan98 said:


> *Hey Mike,
> I have always wondered why you did not try the standard Greddy TD06 route? I'd love to see how your power stacks up to Fred's (good2zya) and Zee's with the same turbos. Of course I think Zee has TD06-18g's now.
> 
> Matt *


Didnt want to put up with cracking manifolds. Even though the greddy manifolds are excellent for power, they crack like crazy.

Also in my opinion the TDO6 18G turbos are not streetable. No power until about 5k rpm. The Sport 650's are better turbos than the TD05's but they tend to make more power because of the superior Greddy manifold, too bad it cracks! TDO6's should make 800 hp.

My car has more power than stock turbos at low RPM and only 5 less peak hp than Zoe's TDO5 powered car.

I think the only guys that have acatual backed up there claims for lots of power, at least to my knowlege are Fred, Me, Bernie and Zoe. A lot of guys claim to make mad power on tt.net but I never see dynocharts.

I think Fred made 558, Zoe, 579 and Bernie made 540 something. Someone overlayed our dynocharts on tt.net I think and my car had the most torque and low end power by far and just bairly lost to Zoe's for peak power. I had the broadest powerband. So I think my motor is the most streetable.

Mike


----------



## volfan98 (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh, I would definitely agree that yours has the most hp under the curve. I had just wondered why you didn't go with a TD05 kit. The cracking issue is definitely a problem. 

Given what we know, it looks like all of your "little" mods have added up to a lot of hp, since you are right there with them on hp with the stock ported manifolds. Great job!!

Matt


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

very nice man I like the numbers you posted. I am new here but I just want to say whats up. 

I dynoed at 675rwhp. What setup are you running in your car?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *very nice man I like the numbers you posted. I am new here but I just want to say whats up.
> 
> I dynoed at 675rwhp. What setup are you running in your car? *


JWT Cams, Cunningham Rods, Cima Block, Cima Crank All cryo treated. JWT ported heads, JWT Pistons, JWT cams, Nismo valve springs, Extrude honed intake and exhaust manifolds, JWT Sport 650 turbo, JWT ECU, JWT Twin POP, Nismo 740cc injectors, B&B exhaust, MSD Igintion. 23 psi of boost.

675 is excellent, what are you running?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

well currently I am running a TD05 turbo kit, Pentroof manifolds, Dual POP, Nismo injectors, Upgraded oil cooler, HKS Carbon Ti exhaust, DP's, TP's, HKS EVC, JWT ECU, Stillen Upgraded intercoolers, Upgraded Koyo radiator, Fidanza Flywheel, Stage V clutch, Port and Polish heads with a 5 angle valve job done, Stainless steel valves, new titanium retainers, bearing, race cams, dual coil titanium springs, Extruded upper plenum, ported and flow benched lower plenum, ARP head studs, Dual stage NOS kit (wet),HKS SSQBOV's, HKS hardpipe kit, Upgraded fuel pump, ect ect....... my water pump just blew so I am kind of down about that but something has to break sometime.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey Tyler do you have any pics of your manifolds on your engine with the turbos on before you stuck your engine in the car? Also did you do the work? Was there any modifications to the turbo or block in order to fit the manifolds on? Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

saw the new issue in SCC. very impressive car indeed.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *well currently I am running a TD05 turbo kit, Pentroof manifolds, Dual POP, Nismo injectors, Upgraded oil cooler, HKS Carbon Ti exhaust, DP's, TP's, HKS EVC, JWT ECU, Stillen Upgraded intercoolers, Upgraded Koyo radiator, Fidanza Flywheel, Stage V clutch, Port and Polish heads with a 5 angle valve job done, Stainless steel valves, new titanium retainers, bearing, race cams, dual coil titanium springs, Extruded upper plenum, ported and flow benched lower plenum, ARP head studs, Dual stage NOS kit (wet),HKS SSQBOV's, HKS hardpipe kit, Upgraded fuel pump, ect ect....... my water pump just blew so I am kind of down about that but something has to break sometime. *


How long have you run those manifolds? I was afraid to go to tubular headers because I was worried about cracking. The Greddys crack even when they ahve been welded up and reinforced. Was your power runs with NOS or just turbo?

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *What was the previous torque #'s? Was the car dynoed @ 13 degrees timing when it put down 560hp's (14hp's less than the current 574)? Good #'s over all!!
> 
> -Mario *


yes it was at 13 degrees, I was being very conservative the first time I dynoed my new motor. It was 546 lbs/ft of torque.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Very nice, congrats.
> Queston though. If the air blowing sideways across your filters was a problem, what about CAI's on Sentra's? IIRC the HS CAI mounts the filter in a vertical position behind the fog light opening. It would have the same thing happen to it.
> I take it this causes a "Blow across a staw in a cup"( tired,cant remember hte tech term, doh!) effect. Is a 4 cyl with just the baisic bolt-ons gonna be as finiky as your motor? Would one of those WAI heat shields place in-front of the filter stop this from happening? *


The MAF in a Sentra CAI is several inches away from the filter to the air can get straihgt again. On the Z the MAF is right on the filter so turbulance can get it scrambled.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ShaksShaun said:


> *saw the new issue in SCC. very impressive car indeed. *


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I am running NOS yes, I do not have any pics unfortunately due to the work was done at my shop. I work full time so I didn't get any pics of my motor in or out. the Pentroof manifolds I have had no problems with. I have not experienced any cracking or wearing of the manifolds. my exhaust manifolds however are coated and wrapped with heat wrap. So you can't see much anyways. I am now putting a level 10 trans in the car with a one piece aluminum driveshaft.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for the follow up. BTW when are you hitting positive boost? rpm wise. And when are you hitting full boost? Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

positive boost I'm not hitting until around 3800-4200 and full boost around 4800-5200. I don't have a rev limiter nor a speed limiter so I have to watch out how far I go on the rev band.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *positive boost I'm not hitting until around 3800-4200 and full boost around 4800-5200. I don't have a rev limiter nor a speed limiter so I have to watch out how far I go on the rev band. *


Are you running the TD05 16g from Greddy? The reason why I'm asking is when I was driving Zhounds Z (Greddy TD05 kit) for about a month his Z started boosting (+) about 32-3300 rpms so I figure that with the Pentroof manifolds it would boost even sooner?? 

Have you tuned your Z with your current setup yet? What is your opinon on my thoughts?

I'll try and get Zhound to put his 2 cents in as well.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *I am running NOS yes, I do not have any pics unfortunately due to the work was done at my shop. I work full time so I didn't get any pics of my motor in or out. the Pentroof manifolds I have had no problems with. I have not experienced any cracking or wearing of the manifolds. my exhaust manifolds however are coated and wrapped with heat wrap. So you can't see much anyways. I am now putting a level 10 trans in the car with a one piece aluminum driveshaft. *


So the 675 hp is with nos?

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> *Are you running the TD05 16g from Greddy? The reason why I'm asking is when I was driving Zhounds Z (Greddy TD05 kit) for about a month his Z started boosting (+) about 32-3300 rpms so I figure that with the Pentroof manifolds it would boost even sooner??
> 
> Have you tuned your Z with your current setup yet? What is your opinon on my thoughts?
> 
> I'll try and get Zhound to put his 2 cents in as well. *


Thanks sponge for pointing me to this forum. Thought I'd chime in. Yes, I'm kind of tired of the greddy manifolds cracking on me. But I think it has more to do with how my exhaust piping is right now. The test pipes were custom and don't have the hangers so its not as sturdy as it should be. If I try to listen really hard while driving I can hear the exhaust piping mov a little and hit the frame of the body off and on. I think this is probably adding to the cracking. I'm going to work on straightening out the piping now. 

I have 18Gs now and although they are slightly laggier than 16Gs, they are still very streetable. I don't have nitrous either and I haven't felt the need for it yet. I think I can make it go into postive boost earlier than 3k, I also have an 8k rev limit now so it makes the power band a little wider. The car is not tuned yet though, I had to take it off my priority list due to some other important stuff. I'm sure some tuning will make a difference in spoolup because the car is running pig rich right now, still feeling faster than before when it was tuned with 16G.

Mike, we are going to Fontana this weekend, are you game? 

Zo


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *positive boost I'm not hitting until around 3800-4200 and full boost around 4800-5200. I don't have a rev limiter nor a speed limiter so I have to watch out how far I go on the rev band. *


Wow, my boost swings postive at 1700 rpm and is rocking by 3500 rpm and is getting real fun by 4500 rpm.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Thanks sponge for pointing me to this forum. Thought I'd chime in. Yes, I'm kind of tired of the greddy manifolds cracking on me. But I think it has more to do with how my exhaust piping is right now. The test pipes were custom and don't have the hangers so its not as sturdy as it should be. If I try to listen really hard while driving I can hear the exhaust piping mov a little and hit the frame of the body off and on. I think this is probably adding to the cracking. I'm going to work on straightening out the piping now.
> 
> I have 18Gs now and although they are slightly laggier than 16Gs, they are still very streetable. I don't have nitrous either and I haven't felt the need for it yet. I think I can make it go into postive boost earlier than 3k. The car is not tuned yet, I had to take it off my priority list due to some other important stuff.
> 
> ...


Zo you have the new greg made manifolds right? Has he got those all figured out yet? I would like to do something better than stock manifolds when I put my new turbo in. I think my stock manifolds are costing me 30-40 hp.

I don't think I better go racing, it would be 3 weekends in a row for me and I don't think the wife will tolerate it. Road racing takes up the whole weekend. I also have the flu right now but I might get better by then, But just in case, what days are you guys going, sunday? I think you can get more runs in on sunday and i have a whole tank of C16!

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Zo you have the new greg made manifolds right? Has he got those all figured out yet? I would like to do something better than stock manifolds when I put my new turbo in. I think my stock manifolds are costing me 30-40 hp.
> 
> I don't think I better go racing, it would be 3 weekends in a row for me and I don't think the wife will tolerate it. Road racing takes up the whole weekend. I also have the flu right now but I might get better by then, But just in case, what days are you guys going, sunday? I think you can get more runs in on sunday and i have a whole tank of C16!
> 
> Mike *


Well, I still have greddy manifolds, not Greg's. His are made well and look much stronger(even better quality) than Greddy, but I don't know of any cars running them. I guess we'll have to ask him if they are cracking or not. 

Me, Mehnert, Seb and I think Ryan(seedy) will be going satureday, I don't know who else. I heard some people will go on Sunday. Hope you feel better.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Well, I still have greddy manifolds, not Greg's. His are made well and look much stronger(even better quality) than Greddy, but I don't know of any cars running them. I guess we'll have to ask him if they are cracking or not.
> 
> Me, Mehnert, Seb and I think Ryan(seedy) will be going satureday, I don't know who else. I heard some people will go on Sunday. Hope you feel better. *


I think its less crowded on sunday though and you can get more runs in.

Hey what can we do to get the cool guys from so cal z and tt.net in here?

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> Hey what can we do to get the cool guys from so cal z and tt.net in here?
> 
> Mike *


Maybe some email/spam? LOL. I didn't even know about nissanforums.com until Dean told me about it. I'll mention it to people that I know.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Maybe some email/spam? LOL. I didn't even know about nissanforums.com until Dean told me about it. I'll mention it to people that I know. *


Can you invite the so cal z guys? I uded to be on the list but I think I might not be anymore. Want to be a moderator?

Maybe you can spam tt.net, I am not on their much.

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Can you invite the so cal z guys? I uded to be on the list but I think I might not be anymore. Want to be a moderator?
> 
> Maybe you can spam tt.net, I am not on their much.
> 
> Mike *


I probably wouldn't make a good moderator, LOL. Sometimes I just dissappear from the net off and on depending on how busy I get with work etc. Anyway I'll try to get Ryan to send out an email or something to everyone we know. I'm sure eventually you'll have quite a few people visiting this site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

well guys my manifolds took a shit! huge crack in the passenger middle exhaust port. This is a big disappointment. So now I am having custom exhaust manifolds made out of stainless steel. So I shouldn't have any more problems from now on. My car is not tuned which is why I spool up a little late. I keep the gates open on moderate to full boost I never really put the boost to 12-15. I usually keep it up over 20. but I do have the jwt ecu but there still has to be some fine tuning done.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *well guys my manifolds took a shit! huge crack in the passenger middle exhaust port. This is a big disappointment. So now I am having custom exhaust manifolds made out of stainless steel. So I shouldn't have any more problems from now on. My car is not tuned which is why I spool up a little late. I keep the gates open on moderate to full boost I never really put the boost to 12-15. I usually keep it up over 20. but I do have the jwt ecu but there still has to be some fine tuning done. *


Man that sucks and I am also glad I didnt get those manifolds!

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

Tyler Smith said:


> *well guys my manifolds took a shit! huge crack in the passenger middle exhaust port. This is a big disappointment. So now I am having custom exhaust manifolds made out of stainless steel. So I shouldn't have any more problems from now on. My car is not tuned which is why I spool up a little late. I keep the gates open on moderate to full boost I never really put the boost to 12-15. I usually keep it up over 20. but I do have the jwt ecu but there still has to be some fine tuning done. *


Sorry man. Mine cracked a couple of times since I've had the car together. We re-inforced the weak spots everytime. Its been a while since last we reinforced them and looks like they are holding up. Just re-did the exhaust piping and have much sturdier exhaust now. I think my old piping was adding a lot of stress to the manifolds.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Sorry man. Mine cracked a couple of times since I've had the car together. We re-inforced the weak spots everytime. Its been a while since last we reinforced them and looks like they are holding up. Just re-did the exhaust piping and have much sturdier exhaust now. I think my old piping was adding a lot of stress to the manifolds. *


Which manifolds? Do you have the proto duprees or greddy still.

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Which manifolds? Do you have the proto duprees or greddy still.
> 
> Mike *


Greddy! Greg's manifolds are already enforced in the weak spots, and they use T25? flanges, so my mitsu turbos woudn't be compatible with his manifolds anyway.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Greddy! Greg's manifolds are already enforced in the weak spots, and they use T25? flanges, so my mitsu turbos woudn't be compatible with his manifolds anyway. *


Do you know if he has gotten the bugs out of them yet? I heard they were cracking.

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Do you know if he has gotten the bugs out of them yet? I heard they were cracking.
> 
> Mike *


They were cracking when they were experimenting with different grades of stainless steel. That's as far as I know. Next time I talk to him I'll try to remember to ask if they are all sorted out. I'm 95% sure that Seb's car had them for a while now without cracking, Seb works with him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Mike, our manifolds are on a temporary hold. We are currently designing a new set out of inconel. The last 2 sets cracked, and we decided we're not going to hold back this time. They should be in my car in about 2 months or so. E-mail me and I can keep u updated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Tyler Smith said:


> *well guys my manifolds took a shit! huge crack in the passenger middle exhaust port. This is a big disappointment. So now I am having custom exhaust manifolds made out of stainless steel. So I shouldn't have any more problems from now on. My car is not tuned which is why I spool up a little late. I keep the gates open on moderate to full boost I never really put the boost to 12-15. I usually keep it up over 20. but I do have the jwt ecu but there still has to be some fine tuning done. *


I just read other thread on 300zxclub.com.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Mike,

What will be your new selection on turbos? 

Also, a guy locally made a claim that his Z has HKS GT2835's with ported stock manifolds. I am curious how he might of done this. Wouldn't this require a modified flange?

Good job on your Z....it's kick azz!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Seb said:


> *Mike, our manifolds are on a temporary hold. We are currently designing a new set out of inconel. The last 2 sets cracked, and we decided we're not going to hold back this time. They should be in my car in about 2 months or so. E-mail me and I can keep u updated. *


Let me know how its working, if I could get tubular manifolds and external wastegates, whoo hoo!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Some Dude said:


> *Mike,
> 
> What will be your new selection on turbos?
> 
> ...


2835's will fit on a stock manifold, you just need to grind on the block and compressor housing slightly for clearance. Thanks for the props.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *Let me know how its working, if I could get tubular manifolds and external wastegates, whoo hoo!
> 
> Mike *


What turbos do u plan on going w/ next using an external setup? I thought u were doing the new 650 BBs. I currently have the 530s in mine. I will definetly let u know how all goes. Check out our new site www.specialtyz.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Tyler Smith said:


> *well guys my manifolds took a shit! huge crack in the passenger middle exhaust port. This is a big disappointment. So now I am having custom exhaust manifolds made out of stainless steel. So I shouldn't have any more problems from now on. My car is not tuned which is why I spool up a little late. I keep the gates open on moderate to full boost I never really put the boost to 12-15. I usually keep it up over 20. but I do have the jwt ecu but there still has to be some fine tuning done. *


This is the thread on 300zxclub regarding this claim:

http://300zxclub.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7310

For the record, Pentroof manifolds were designed to avoid the cracking problem of the Greddy manifolds, as Pentroof had a Greddy manifold that cracked within 2 weeks of install. A softer grade of stainless steel was specifically chosen, and the design allows for thermal expansion with less stress on the structure of the manifold. Pentroof has a perfect track record with their manifolds so far, none of their customers' cars developed a crack with their manifold. One of my customers heat cycled his Pentroof's manifolds in a household oven, and the amount of warpage developed was minimal, while Greddy "log-style" manifolds have been known to develop significant warpage in that situation.

Not saying the Pentroof manifolds will not eventually fail, but certainly they will long outlive a comparable log-style manifold, under the same conditions.

To top it off, the Pentroof tubular manifolds have a superior design from a power standpoint, flow testing have showed that their manifolds has the highest flow among available aftermarket manifolds. Also the manifolds run cooler, and operation between cylinders is more balanced (balance is one of the keys to the longevity of a high hp car).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Tyler Smith said:


> *well guys my manifolds took a shit! huge crack in the passenger middle exhaust port. This is a big disappointment. So now I am having custom exhaust manifolds made out of stainless steel. So I shouldn't have any more problems from now on. My car is not tuned which is why I spool up a little late. I keep the gates open on moderate to full boost I never really put the boost to 12-15. I usually keep it up over 20. but I do have the jwt ecu but there still has to be some fine tuning done. *


You have NO idea what you are talking about. It's not cool making up fake dyno number and false testamony about a product you have no clue about. 
Pentroof Z manifold is the finest in the market. The results have proven themselves. Not even one had been reported cracking over the years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *Didnt want to put up with cracking manifolds. Even though the greddy manifolds are excellent for power, they crack like crazy.
> 
> Also in my opinion the TDO6 18G turbos are not streetable. No power until about 5k rpm. The Sport 650's are better turbos than the TD05's but they tend to make more power because of the superior Greddy manifold, too bad it cracks! TDO6's should make 800 hp.
> 
> ...


Well, TTpete made 597rwhp on TD05-16Gs. His profile on tt.net has a dyno sheet in it.

Do you have specs and compressor map for JWT650? If 650's compressor is what I think it is, T3 60 trim, it can't touch a TD05-16G. When I had JWT 600s, the spoolup sucked compared to the TD05 kit.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

sparkie said:


> *Well, TTpete made 597rwhp on TD05-16Gs. His profile on tt.net has a dyno sheet in it.
> 
> Do you have specs and compressor map for JWT650? If 650's compressor is what I think it is, T3 60 trim, it can't touch a TD05-16G. When I had JWT 600s, the spoolup sucked compared to the TD05 kit. *


Sparkie you also have to remember that Mike had extrude honed his turbos along with everything on the engine including knocking out the dent in the stock intercooler piping. He does have a dyno sheet which showed a lot of power in the lower RPM range.  

I do agree with you in part about the TD05 vs 650 but I would like to see someone put 650's on the pentroof manifolds now that would be very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Bad form, Tyler! A joke is only a joke so long as you come forward soon after to tell the truth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *
> So I built a carbon fiber airbox that shields the Twin POP from errant breezes and water. Glenn Nakata has a prototype if any of you want to see it. This airbox also stops the stalling you get when you push in the clutch of a POP equipped car while moving. With my airbox, you can remove the plastic shield that blocks the radiator air entirely for better cooling as well.
> 
> Mike *


Mike, would it be possible, when you get a chance, for you to post a pic of this airbox you built? I'm very interested in seeing what it looks like so I can get a better idea of how it functions.

Congrats on the car by the way, you've done a great job with it. Your Sept(?) 1999 SCC article on the engine build-up in your Z helped finalize my car purchase decision between a ZTT and an FD3S. 

Scott


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email][email protected][/email] said:


> *This is the thread on 300zxclub regarding this claim:
> 
> http://300zxclub.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7310
> 
> ...


Oh man, I have been telling everyone that pentroof manifolds suck!

That so lame!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sparkie said:


> *You have NO idea what you are talking about. It's not cool making up fake dyno number and false testamony about a product you have no clue about.
> Pentroof Z manifold is the finest in the market. The results have proven themselves. Not even one had been reported cracking over the years.
> 
> 
> ...


How much do these manifolds cost and who is the US distributor? Are they avalible for a Garrett flange or only mitsubishi? What sort of wastegate do they use? Greddy?

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sparkie said:


> *Do you have specs and compressor map for JWT650? If 650's compressor is what I think it is, T3 60 trim, it can't touch a TD05-16G. When I had JWT 600s, the spoolup sucked compared to the TD05 kit. *


Actualy its a T3 62 trim BCI 16 wheel in a TO4B housing, super efficent, 77% efficent over much of the operating range with a broad sideways tiling curve with a lot of surge margin. The mitsus can't touch it, they are 76% over a much more narrow range. This is also mitsubishis claimed map, when garrett tests these turbos for benchmarking purposes, they are less efficent than the claim by a couple of percent.

The Sport 650 also uses a 79 trim T25 in a .86 a/r housing, this flows 18 lbs per minute or about the same of a 76 trim T3 in a .63 housing!

These turbos really kick ass, just stock manifolds suck ass and chaging a cracked manifold is a pain in the ass!

My car is not laggy at all, it makes more power than a stock motor over the entire power range and makes more power down low than any of the other high powered z's I know of. It does not have the highest peak power but it has the most area under the power curve if you intergrate the areas.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: I dyno 574 wheel hp!*



'94Z32TT said:


> *Mike, would it be possible, when you get a chance, for you to post a pic of this airbox you built? I'm very interested in seeing what it looks like so I can get a better idea of how it functions.
> 
> Congrats on the car by the way, you've done a great job with it. Your Sept(?) 1999 SCC article on the engine build-up in your Z helped finalize my car purchase decision between a ZTT and an FD3S.
> 
> Scott *


Thank you for the complements. The FD is a great car, I think the FD, the Supra and the Z are three of the greatest cars avalible in the US but I am sure afraid of how fragile the FD is no matter how much I love it. I tried to take a picture of my airbox but it did not come out because its hard to take a picture of a black object in a black hole! Its goes around the front and wraps around the bottom and sides of the filters. It also has a drain hole so water won't pool up in the box. You can push in the clutch at over 100 mph and the car just idles, not stalls like all twin pop cars do.

Mike Smith will proably be selling it because we built a mold to make copies if anyone wants one.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *Oh man, I have been telling everyone that pentroof manifolds suck!
> 
> That so lame!
> 
> Mike *


Currently we are the only Pentroof dealer in the USA, and I admit my post is blatantly commercial, I feel I am entitled to defend the product in this situation and to ensure false information like that does not propagate. Sorry if that appeared lame...

To answer your other questions to Sparkie, Pentroof manifolds are custom built to order. They can be made with any turbo flange (KKK, Mitsu, Garrett, etc) and for any external wastegate (HKS, Greddy, etc). The Pentroof recommended combination is a TD05 or TD06 with HKS external racing wastegates. If the turbo/wastegate is not supplied by Pentroof, the customer may be required to send in his turbo/wastegate so the manifolds can be built. Pentroof manifolds are not mass produced on a rig, they are custom built on a spare VG30 engine with the customer's turbos and wastegates to ensure fitment. 

That said, due to LHD and RHD differences (and Pentroof has no access to a LHD car), the pipe leading from the manifolds to the wastegates would need to be tweaked to fit on US cars to clear the steering assembly.

The price is about $2200-$2400 shipped, at current exchange rates, depending also on the turbo/wastegate flanges requested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *How much do these manifolds cost and who is the US distributor? Are they avalible for a Garrett flange or only mitsubishi? What sort of wastegate do they use? Greddy?
> 
> Mike *


I bought mine from Devin (Z from Japan on tt.net) about 2 years ago. Great guy. I paid about $23-2400 I think. Kuah became the distributor for Pentroof. The price may have dropped a little since then.

You can order the manifolds with any flange. They will custom make it for you. I have HKS wastegates. But again they can make it fit any kind of WGs. What I can tell you about them is the quality is top notch. Someone here tried to copy them but couldn't. They have laser cut precision. It's made out of softer 304 SS. And the stress is equally distributed over the runnings.

Thanks for specs on 650s. It does sound pretty good. Maybe someone can use them on Greg D's manifolds and see how they work w/o the stock mani's.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sparkie said:


> *I bought mine from Devin (Z from Japan on tt.net) about 2 years ago. Great guy. I paid about $23-2400 I think. Kuah became the distributor for Pentroof. The price may have dropped a little since then.
> 
> You can order the manifolds with any flange. They will custom make it for you. I have HKS wastegates. But again they can make it fit any kind of WGs. What I can tell you about them is the quality is top notch. Someone here tried to copy them but couldn't. They have laser cut precision. It's made out of softer 304 SS. And the stress is equally distributed over the runnings.
> 
> Thanks for specs on 650s. It does sound pretty good. Maybe someone can use them on Greg D's manifolds and see how they work w/o the stock mani's. *


Thanks for posting guys, I am glad to see we are finaly getting more quality Z guys here on nissan forums, I was getting lonely!

The thing that I was worried about besides cracking is how everything is going to fit. I want to run some Garrett turbos, they are sort of like GT2830'S if there were such a thing, basicaly they are two of the turbos I used when building the Disco Potato Sentra of SCC's Ultimate Street car fame. They use a TO4B compressor housing so things are going to be tight down there, the housing is fatter than a TDO5.

It would suck if I bought these expensive manifolds and found they didnt fit after pulling my motor! I guess the wastegate position has to be tweaked as well. I also wanted to run TiAl wastegates, but the HKS parts are not to shabby either. Do you know if anyone has tired to run these manifolds with sport 650's? My new turbos will be the same outside dimention as the 650's.

Do you guys happen to know what alloy stainless these manifolds are made of? Is it 316? I know you guys are working on an inconel manifold I belive. I think Gred Dupree is having some cracking problems with his manifolds and is still working on them?

Obviously tubular manifolds are the way to go and I am fustrated with the internal wastegates because they blow open even when preloaded all to hell. I need more boost than 23 psi!

If nothing surfaces, I might end up running my Mike Smith welded, ported and extrude honed manifolds with some fabricated down pipes like the Dupree ones but with a 5 bolt flange with the bigger turbos using a diesel wastegate can with a really stiff spring. If I run 26 psi, I should be way over 600 WHP.

My modiifed stock manifolds are really opened up, no neck downs at all and they are like 30% bigger inside than the stock manifolds, its hard to see from the SCC pictures but they are huge inside. They are no tubular headers but at least they won't crack and everything fits.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email][email protected][/email] said:


> *Currently we are the only Pentroof dealer in the USA, and I admit my post is blatantly commercial, I feel I am entitled to defend the product in this situation and to ensure false information like that does not propagate. Sorry if that appeared lame...
> 
> To answer your other questions to Sparkie, Pentroof manifolds are custom built to order. They can be made with any turbo flange (KKK, Mitsu, Garrett, etc) and for any external wastegate (HKS, Greddy, etc). The Pentroof recommended combination is a TD05 or TD06 with HKS external racing wastegates. If the turbo/wastegate is not supplied by Pentroof, the customer may be required to send in his turbo/wastegate so the manifolds can be built. Pentroof manifolds are not mass produced on a rig, they are custom built on a spare VG30 engine with the customer's turbos and wastegates to ensure fitment.
> 
> ...


My apologies for spreading false information on your product. I hope that this has not impacted your business negatively. That Tyler Smith guys sounded like he was serious and I took his word as fact without confirming it. 

Once again I apologize.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

My TD06s fit in there nicely. The problem is the compressor inlet is too close to the motor mounts. I don't see a problem with To4B compressor housing there. People have fitted HKS 2835s with pentroof in there.

My driver side









passenger side









I'm sure they can make it with Tial WGs. They just have to know the port size and flanges. No biggie.

Pentroof mani's are made of 304 stainless steel. I'm not an expert on manifolds but I think the key here is the pentroof mani's have the expansion and stress distributed/relieved equally through the runners that helped prevent the cracking.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Ooooooooooo....:thumbup:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sparkie said:


> *My TD06s fit in there nicely. The problem is the compressor inlet is too close to the motor mounts. I don't see a problem with To4B compressor housing there. People have fitted HKS 2835s with pentroof in there.
> 
> I'm sure they can make it with Tial WGs. They just have to know the port size and flanges. No biggie.
> 
> Pentroof mani's are made of 304 stainless steel. I'm not an expert on manifolds but I think the key here is the pentroof mani's have the expansion and stress distributed/relieved equally through the runners that helped prevent the cracking. *


My new turbos are about the same external size as the 2835 infact it uses the same compressor housing. The only problem is I want to run a MAF so there will have to be some creative fabrication to clear the motor mount. I wonder if the intake pipes will get smashed when the engine moves around?

How much power does your car make to the wheels at what boost?

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *My new turbos are about the same external size as the 2835 infact it uses the same compressor housing. The only problem is I want to run a MAF so there will have to be some creative fabrication to clear the motor mount. I wonder if the intake pipes will get smashed when the engine moves around?
> 
> How much power does your car make to the wheels at what boost?
> 
> Mike *


Mike, I have seen some TD06-20G cars from Japan make close to 1000hp at the motor. I think Sparkie's car is still in the works. I've been waiting for him to finish this thing for a long time, it will be badass because he will also have nitrous unlike all the japanese Zs I've seen . 

The recent Option magazine I have has a TD06-20G Z which makes 800ps at 1.75kg boost level. It has a JUN stroker kit with 272 cams for intake/exhaust. The car entered the 9 second battle, the only car that made into the 9s, was a 280Z like Greg's but with an RB26.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Mike, I have seen some TD06-20G cars from Japan make close to 1000hp at the motor. I think Sparkie's car is still in the works. I've been waiting for him to finish this thing for a long time, it will be badass because he will also have nitrous unlike all the japanese Zs I've seen .
> 
> The recent Option magazine I have has a TD06-20G Z which makes 800ps at 1.75kg boost level. It has a JUN stroker kit with 272 cams for intake/exhaust. The car entered the 9 second battle, the only car that made into the 9s, was a 280Z like Greg's but with an RB26. *


The hiting about putting 20G's on the car is that it would have a really narrow power band unless you converted the valve train to mechanical so the motor could rev higher than 8k rpm. The other thing is that the block intergrety is not that great at those power levels, the main caps start walking around and the rod bearings get pounded out.

What people on the forums have to understand, that the 800-1000 hp mosters are race engines and have to be gone through after just a few minutes of operation at those boost levels and revs. They are not practical street cars, at least in my opinion.

I am so sick of these 20 year old kids who have never even cracked their Z open, going your car sucks because JUN or someone's Z makes 1000 hp, and my Z is gonna have 800 hp on pump gas and stupid crap like that.

I sort of think that the mid 600's whp is about the practical limit for a Z that is gonna be streetable and relaible. The cost of making more power than that goes up fast past this point. I think to get higher than that you are going to need tubular manifold and external wastegates with pretty big turbos, mechanical valvetrain and some wild cams, a box plenum manifold with shorter runners and preferabily a custom billet crank that uses larger rod jornal diameters, like they did on the Nissan GTP car.

A dry sump system would be nice as well!

This sort of motor would have a powerband from 5500-8500 with useable power to 9000 rpm. I sort of would not want to drive that everyday.

I really like my mild feeling, non-laggy, smooth idling 570 hp. Its hard to even put down my power level without spinning.

On the other hand, I think I am gonna buy a R32 GTR and start a new project that might be more silly.

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> On the other hand, I think I am gonna buy a R32 GTR and start a new project that might be more silly.
> 
> Mike *


It's about time you buy a R32!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah, my car is not done yet. It's been a long time coming. Hopefully in the late spring/early summer, it'll be on the road. 

I'll be most likely doing solid motor mounts. I've never thought about motor moving and hitting intake pipes on the motor mounts. There would probably be alot of cutting on the mounts. I'm running speed density but I'm not crazy enough to run open intake to the compressors.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sparkie said:


> *Yeah, my car is not done yet. It's been a long time coming. Hopefully in the late spring/early summer, it'll be on the road.
> 
> I'll be most likely doing solid motor mounts. I've never thought about motor moving and hitting intake pipes on the motor mounts. There would probably be alot of cutting on the mounts. I'm running speed density but I'm not crazy enough to run open intake to the compressors. *


Keep me posted on your cars progress, it looks pretty awsome!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *The thing that I was worried about besides cracking is how everything is going to fit. I want to run some Garrett turbos, they are sort of like GT2830'S if there were such a thing, basicaly they are two of the turbos I used when building the Disco Potato Sentra of SCC's Ultimate Street car fame. They use a TO4B compressor housing so things are going to be tight down there, the housing is fatter than a TDO5.
> 
> It would suck if I bought these expensive manifolds and found they didnt fit after pulling my motor! I guess the wastegate position has to be tweaked as well. I also wanted to run TiAl wastegates, but the HKS parts are not to shabby either. Do you know if anyone has tired to run these manifolds with sport 650's? My new turbos will be the same outside dimention as the 650's.
> *


If these turbos are the same outside dimension as the HKS GT2835, then fitment will require some custom work. On the passenger side, it is necessary to relocate the AC hard lines as well as cut/pound in a little of the frame to fit. On the driver side, it is necessary to weld a 90deg elbow onto the compressor outlet due to space constraints. The intake piping and downpipes would have to be custom made. I have pictures of the installation on a customer's car and can email them to you.

TD06 turbos actually fit a little easier than the GT2835... Pentroof recommends the TD06-20G with a 8cm^2 housing, which they used to produce 750rwhp @ 1.5kg/cm^2 back in 1995-1997, on the Z32 which established the top speed (oval circuit) battle record in Japan. I have the power/torque charts and datalogging results from their dyno runs, which I can also email to anyone interested.



> *
> Do you guys happen to know what alloy stainless these manifolds are made of? Is it 316? I know you guys are working on an inconel manifold I belive. I think Gred Dupree is having some cracking problems with his manifolds and is still working on them?
> *


They are made from 304 stainless. Greg Dupree is working on an inconel version of his log-style manifolds due to cracking problems with his previous stainless versions. It remains to be seen if Iconel will cure the cracking that plagues the log-style design...

FYI, the Pentroof manifolds had been flow tested against the Greddy, Greg Dupree manifolds and Extrude-honed stock manifolds, by Charlie (tt.net Mal1ce), the results can be found here:

http://www.twinturbo.net/net/viewmsg.aspx?forum=technical&msg_id=786590


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*manifold flow*

Exhaust Manifold Flow on Stock Head with 3 angle valve job

Lift
Flow @ 28"
% of Open

Open Head .100 75.60 N/A 
.200 144.82 N/A 
.300 163.70 N/A 
.400 178.28 N/A 
Stock Manifold 
.100 63.61 84.1 
.200 95.09 65.6 
.300 99.60 60.8 
.400 101.00 56.7 
Stock Manifold Hand Ported 
.100 67.50 89.3 
.200 93.12 64.3 
.300 99.60 60.8 
.400 101.80 57.1 
Stock Manifold Extrude Honed 
.100 65.03 86.2 
.200 102.41 70.7 
.300 110.12 67.3 
.400 110.12 61.8 
Greg Dupree Tubular 
.100 73.41 97.1 
.200 136.77 94.4 
.300 148.18 90.5 
.400 150.80 84.6 
Greddy Tubular 
.100 74.88 99.0 
.200 137.47 94.9 
.300 156.91 95.9 
.400 158.98 89.2 
Pentroof Tubular 
.100 74.90 99.0 
.200 140.28 96.8 
.300 160.81 98.2 
.400 165.76 93.0 

That is good data, do you what port it was measured in and what the pressure was? I wish someone would do hand ported and extrude honed manifolds or even welded, hand ported and extrude honed!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: manifold flow*



morepower2 said:


> *That is good data, do you what port it was measured in and what the pressure was? I wish someone would do hand ported and extrude honed manifolds or even welded, hand ported and extrude honed!*


I do not have this information, but I could put you in touch with Charlie who did the testing. He may also be interested in flow testing your ported+extrude-honed manifolds if you send it to him. If you email me I will forward you his email address...

This is a picture of Pentroof manifolds test fitted with HKS GT2835, picture courtesy of George at www.boostsolutionsinc.net. As you can see there is really very little clearance for the multiple runner manifold, and the compressor outlet would have to be modified with a 90deg elbow to clear the chassis.










This is the dyno sheet of Pentroof's car with twin TD06-20G, this car set the top speed battle record in Japan on an oval track. Certainly laggier than your car, but I think the power band is pretty impressive for such high output. This dyno sheet was converted from the original dyno info (which was plotted against speed instead of rpm).


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: manifold flow*

For comparison, Here are some dyno sheets I have collected.

Mike Kojima:









Mine: (TD05H-16G kit+stock motor)









TwinturboPete: (TD05H-16G+Built motor)









Fred: (TD05H-16G+built motor)









Zo


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice Zo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



zhound said:


> *For comparison, Here are some dyno sheets I have collected.
> *


Excellent, thanks Zo! Looks like the TD06s lags Mike's current setup by about 500rpm, putting out 300rwhp at 4500rpm instead of 4000rpm. Its hard to tell what happens below that, on the Pentroof dyno, the throttle was floored at 4000rpm.


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



[email][email protected][/email] said:


> *Excellent, thanks Zo! Looks like the TD06s lags Mike's current setup by about 500rpm, putting out 300rwhp at 4500rpm instead of 4000rpm. Its hard to tell what happens below that, on the Pentroof dyno, the throttle was floored at 4000rpm. *


Yes. But how come the Pentroof car is dynoed in 5th gear? I wonder what the lag would be like in 4th.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



zhound said:


> *Yes. But how come the Pentroof car is dynoed in 5th gear? I wonder what the lag would be like in 4th. *


They kept getting wheel spin on the dyno in 4th, so had to dyno in 5th.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



zhound said:


> *For comparison, Here are some dyno sheets I have collected.
> 
> Zo *


Hey you gotta post my latest dyno chart, its on tt.net somewhere, in fact didnt you scan if for me or was it someone else?

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



morepower2 said:


> *Hey you gotta post my latest dyno chart, its on tt.net somewhere, in fact didnt you scan if for me or was it someone else?
> 
> Mike *


Dude the first one is yours.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



zhound said:


> *Dude the first one is yours.  *


I mean my latest dyno chart after more tuning, the one with 574 hp. The chart posted chart is from when I first dynoed the motor.

Now if someone could put all of this into an excell spreadsheet!

Mike


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: manifold flow*



morepower2 said:


> *I mean my latest dyno chart after more tuning, the one with 574 hp. The chart posted chart is from when I first dynoed the motor.
> 
> Now if someone could put all of this into an excell spreadsheet!
> 
> Mike *



Oh, I see. I'll look for it, maybe I have it somewhere.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Fontana*

How did you guys do?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Fontana*



morepower2 said:


> *How did you guys do?
> 
> Mike *


http://www.twinturbo.net/net/viewmsg.aspx?forum=general&msg_id=771196


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

bad link!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Worked for me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Look for Seedy's post:
SoCal Track results from this weekend (Dialup=DEATH)>>> - SeedyROM 15:57:00 01/27/03


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Seb said:


> *Look for Seedy's post:
> SoCal Track results from this weekend (Dialup=DEATH)>>> - SeedyROM 15:57:00 01/27/03 *


Man I am jealose, my car sucks so bad out of the hole, I would lose to seedy! Except I think I now have my top end power back with the new airbox.

How is the new carbon clutch, have they figured out the slipping issues yet?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah the issues are all worked. When I was runnig the single version and Sport 500s, we were able to make 15 psi of boost while slipping the clutch! The thing works great. The twin will be going in this week. We are gonna make a run to Fontana on February 15th. I know there is a meet, but we all agreed it would be better to go Saturday instead of Sunday.


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Man I am jealose, my car sucks so bad out of the hole, I would lose to seedy! Except I think I now have my top end power back with the new airbox.
> 
> How is the new carbon clutch, have they figured out the slipping issues yet?
> 
> Mike *


Yeah I love my carbon twin disc clutch too. Mike, clear out your schedule for Feb 15th. Come race with us . I am getting my car ready to tune this week. I want it ready for Feb 15th. You can drive my car to get the feel for the clutch, you wont believe it .

Zo


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Yeah I love my carbon twin disc clutch too. Mike, clear out your schedule for Feb 15th. Come race with us . I am getting my car ready to tune this week. I want it ready for Feb 15th. You can drive my car to get the feel for the clutch, you wont believe it .
> 
> Zo *


What are the details? Is it an RPS unit that Greg sells? How much does it weigh? Is it streetable?

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Yeah I love my carbon twin disc clutch too. Mike, clear out your schedule for Feb 15th. Come race with us . I am getting my car ready to tune this week. I want it ready for Feb 15th. You can drive my car to get the feel for the clutch, you wont believe it .
> 
> Zo *


I am helping run the meet on the 15th so I can't go.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *What are the details? Is it an RPS unit that Greg sells? How much does it weigh? Is it streetable?
> 
> Mike *


Yeah we sell it....check out our site. www.specialtyz.com
It is more streetable than a stock clutch. No jokes. This thing is butta. I am not sure on it's exact weight, but it's pretty light. We will have to setup another date for you to come out w/ us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn! I may be leaving the country on Feb 18th, so the wife would prob. kill me if I went racing on the 15th. But I need to take my toy out..... It has been too long. I really haven't gotten to run it on the current setup.  I need to also get some slicks. I won't both showing unless I can get some decent traction. Dont need slow times....

Anyway, it looks like your site it really taking off Mike. Good to hear. Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

hey mike awsome car. ive been watching the build up for years. i know you didnt build it for the 1/4 mile but im shure we could do a little better than that 12 sec pass. i ran a 11.754sec @ 116.288 on stock turbos. my 60 ft was 1.697. my car is is a white 91 ztt with 101 thousand miles and the engin and turbos are original. you can check out my time slip on www.z32racing .com .look under top 5 stock tts. mine is #1 . you should expect much more from that monster you built. it truely is beutifull. if you need a driver im always willing 

ken 
www.rztperformance.com

91 300zx tt white :

jwt single pop intake
jwt ecu
greddy profec b boost controller
greddy sp exhaust 
rzt 3"down pipes
rzt 2"1/2 test pipes
rc 555 1njectors
Mickey Thompson ET street tires 26x11.5-16
rps clutch 
#6 spark plugsand 
and NO nos!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

91flz said:


> *hey mike awsome car. ive been watching the build up for years. i know you didnt build it for the 1/4 mile but im shure we could do a little better than that 12 sec pass. i ran a 11.754sec @ 116.288 on stock turbos. my 60 ft was 1.697. my car is is a white 91 ztt with 101 thousand miles and the engin and turbos are original. you can check out my time slip on www.z32racing .com .look under top 5 stock tts. mine is #1 . you should expect much more from that monster you built. it truely is beutifull. if you need a driver im always willing
> 
> ken
> www.rztperformance.com
> ...


I am working on a new clutch that should really help. My 2.6 second 60 ft is what hurts.

Mike


----------

